# Smoking Canadian Bacon



## up in smoke (Jul 16, 2006)

My first question on this forum, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve no doubt someone can set me straight. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m curing up a pork loin for canadian baconâ€¦U.S.A. style, My question is this. Should I use my liquid pan for this or not    (I do for everything else, someone told me to dry smoke my bacon, I need a 2nd opinion, someone give me a holler, please!

Thank Yew!! Thank Yew Very much!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Up in Smoke,

Sounds like a good thing to try.  I found this link that may be of help.  Think I may give it a try too. :D http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesBacon.html


----------



## joed617 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Carl, How did your Canadian Bacon turn out?  I'm curious as I may try this also.. any pics?


Joe


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 29, 2006)

Sad to say, I didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t take pictures, However the Canadian bacon was a great success! So much so, I had to make more this past weekend! This time I used the crushed Juniper berries, and It made a difference to the + sideâ€¦a little tang, In addition I took it to 165Â° so that it was ready to eat, unlike last time when I only took it to 145Â°, which made necessary a moment in the frying pan to finish cooking.  In fact, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m eating a rye/provolone/canadian bacon grilled panini sandwich w/coarse ground dijon mustard as we speak! Man, this stuff is much better than you get in the deli! Do It! 
Hey hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a shot before I smoked, and hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s one just now with some colby, crackers and hot! peppercinis!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok Carl, ya sold me on it. When I am finished making the regular bacon I'm going to try the Canadian bacon, Your sammie soulds great .. I just finished a smoked brisket sammie with hot mustard and horse radish .. 
was yummy.. I have atleast 3 more days before I smoke the bacon I am curing now .. 

Joe


----------



## cheech (Oct 7, 2006)

Up in smoke thanks for the pictures.

I have not done any Canadian Bacon for some time. After seeing your pictures I think is it about time to cook some up again


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 7, 2006)

You are quite welcome


----------



## vaguy (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey there Up In Smoke,
Did you ever figure out if you should have used water in your pan or not? I've got around 35 lbs. of loin in the brine right now. I'm going to let them sit for seven days and then start smoking. Hummm... Seven days...Can I wait that long???????


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi VA guy, Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s alotta meat, you should be good for the winter!
Yeah, I use the water pan, to control the heat in my *ECB*, but I put apple juice in it ( :roll: ) for the sweetness. As far as brining, I find 4-5 days is more than sufficient for meat that size, otherwise it is too salty (for my taste). I also donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t inject the loins like I used to do. Doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t need it, but I do like the juniper berries in the brine! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good Luck! 


p.s. Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t forget your final temps (whatever your application)


----------



## vaguy (Oct 16, 2006)

So I finally have a little time to post some pic's of the start of the bacon. I told one friend at work I was doing it and ended up with nine people wanting some. I'm not sure how much I'm going to charge per pound yet. Store price is between $11.00 - $16.00 per lb., I don't think that I will charge that much. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks, Chris

Loin End Shot.





Loins Side Shot.





First Loin in Bucket.





Second Loin in Bucket. I offset the gap in the ends so the brine would cover more surface.





Brine on the stove.





I unplugged the freezer after I froze a bunch of water bottles ans put the bucket in there. It has been holding at 33 - 40* for the last two days. So far so good I hope.


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 16, 2006)

Make sure you move it around a bit so that the brine can get to where the meat is contacting the other meat ( flip it over) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a tip:
after you smoke the bacon, rinse off the rub, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s done itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s job. and it just makes the bacon messy and slippery and a pain to package, cause it doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t really stick. Or not!


----------



## vaguy (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Carl. I have "flipped" the loins once a day to let them all spend equal time in the brine at all three levels. I'm still looking for a good rub to put on when I smoke them. I don't have enough of my friends home made that I got in VA. Let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks, Chris


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Chris, this is what I use on my canadian bacon, I kinda treat it like a ham glaze.

*Canadian Bacon Rub*

I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t use any salt in my Canadian Bacon rub because brining adds more than enough!

       INGREDIENTS:
â€¢ 1 teaspoon ground clove
       â€¢ 1 tablespoon dry mustard
â€¢ 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
       â€¢ 2 tablespoons ground cumin
â€¢ 2 tablespoons chili powder
â€¢ 2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
â€¢  1/4 cup brown sugar 
       â€¢ 1/4 cup sweet paprika
Mix it up and keep it in a shaker with a lid to keep bugs out of brown sugar.


----------

